# KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster. All car clubs and solo riders are invited to come enjoy a sunny Sunday afternoon with us at the park  . The show will be from 10am to 4pm, $20 entrance. More details and flyer to follow.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16493479
> *KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  All car clubs and solo riders are invited to come enjoy a sunny Sunday afternoon with us at the park  . The show will be from 10am to 4pm, $20 entrance.  More details and flyer to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 2 2010, 09:17 PM~16494688
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 2 2010, 09:17 PM~16494688
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I gonna try and make it homies..


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 2 2010, 10:16 PM~16496198
> *I gonna try and make it homies..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

car will be at show for the 1st time :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16493479
> *KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  All car clubs and solo riders are invited to come enjoy a sunny Sunday afternoon with us at the park  . The show will be from 10am to 4pm, $20 entrance.  More details and flyer to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: WERE THERE DOGG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 2 2010, 11:07 PM~16496661
> *car will be at show for the 1st time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Not Guilty '59 busting out :0 hno:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Feb 2 2010, 11:22 PM~16496757
> *:thumbsup:  WERE THERE DOGG!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

We will be there fo sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 3 2010, 12:07 AM~16496661
> *car will be at show for the 1st time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16493479
> *KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 3 2010, 01:07 AM~16496661
> *car will be at show for the 1st time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16504699
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

You guys have a real nice lineup.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 4 2010, 06:04 AM~16508953
> *You guys have a real nice lineup.
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 2 2010, 11:07 PM~16496661
> *car will be at show for the 1st time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The Panther will also be making an appearance


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 4 2010, 04:52 PM~16513357
> *The Panther will also be making an appearance
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16493479
> *KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  All car clubs and solo riders are invited to come enjoy a sunny Sunday afternoon with us at the park  . The show will be from 10am to 4pm, $20 entrance.  More details and flyer to follow.
> 
> 
> ...



IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 4 2010, 05:08 PM~16513533
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website. good luck will try to make it

Old Memories


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 5 2010, 05:17 AM~16519794
> *posted on our website. good luck will try to make it
> 
> Old Memories
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Set of chrome 13x7 Gold Star wire wheels with knockoffs, adapters and hammer to be raffled at the show  

http://goldstarwirewheelsandpowdercoating.com/home


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*ttt for oc*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

When did Klique the Orange County chapter form?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 6 2010, 12:19 PM~16532333
> *When did Klique the Orange County chapter form?
> *


21 years ago 1989


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'M GETTING IT READY FOR SHOW.. (KLIQUE SHOW JUNE 6TH)


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

TTT for the Big "K"


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

A big what's up from Klique superbowl sunday, hope u can make it to our show!


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Front disc brake conversion kit (ABS Power Brakes "Lowrider Series") for 58-64 Impalas to be raffled at the show :0 










www.abspowerbrake.com


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 8 2010, 07:45 PM~16552834
> *Front disc brake conversion kit (ABS Power Brakes "Lowrider Series") for 58-64 Impalas to be raffled at the show  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Feb 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16545115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic ruben


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 8 2010, 07:45 PM~16552834
> *Front disc brake conversion kit (ABS Power Brakes "Lowrider Series") for 58-64 Impalas to be raffled at the show  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Can we raffle her instead


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

7 day tire will be providing a set of 13" tires for the raffel


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Feb 7 2010, 12:19 AM~16537383
> *I'M GETTING IT READY FOR SHOW..  (KLIQUE SHOW JUNE 6TH)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16532333
> *When did Klique the Orange County chapter form?
> *



Before you were born BABY


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 8 2010, 07:45 PM~16552834
> *Front disc brake conversion kit (ABS Power Brakes "Lowrider Series") for 58-64 Impalas to be raffled at the show  :0
> 
> 
> ...




Me Whants!!! :0


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Feb 8 2010, 09:17 PM~16554544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 8 2010, 06:45 PM~16552834
> *Front disc brake conversion kit (ABS Power Brakes "Lowrider Series") for 58-64 Impalas to be raffled at the show  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Feb 7 2010, 12:19 AM~16537383
> *I'M GETTING IT READY FOR SHOW..  (KLIQUE SHOW JUNE 6TH)
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Feb 9 2010, 01:34 PM~16561433
> *Before you were born BABY
> *



its funny that you know :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*The car show is being rescheduled, due to 2 other major shows that day (Nite Life and LRM San Bernardino). We are waiting on a new date from city officials, will post this weekend.    *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 PM~16575853
> *The car show is being rescheduled, due to 2 other major shows that day (Nite Life and LRM San Bernardino). We are waiting on a new date from city officials, will post this weekend.
> *


good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 PM~16575853
> *The car show is being rescheduled, due to 2 other major shows that day (Nite Life and LRM San Bernardino). We are waiting on a new date from city officials, will post this weekend.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Feb 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16578201
> *:banghead:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16575853
> *The car show is being rescheduled, due to 2 other major shows that day (Nite Life and LRM San Bernardino). We are waiting on a new date from city officials, will post this weekend.
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 11 2010, 12:10 AM~16579983
> *:loco:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 10 2010, 02:02 PM~16573261
> *BEAUTIFUL !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 PM~16575853
> *The car show is being rescheduled, due to 2 other major shows that day (Nite Life and LRM San Bernardino). We are waiting on a new date from city officials, will post this weekend.
> *



wise decision


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16603264
> *wise decision
> *


so are you going to the show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 08:59 PM~16605968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt..


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:31 PM~16605700
> *so are you going to the show
> *


Depends when is it going to be?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

SHOW DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO JUNE 27, 2010.


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

all the sexy ladies with no panties, will be getting in for free.... And will entered in 
a raffle for a free mustache ride!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: See me 
the day of the show for more details!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 4 2010, 08:38 AM~16794638
> *all the sexy ladies with no panties, will be getting in for free.... And will entered in
> a raffle for a free mustache ride!!!  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: See me
> the day of the show for more details!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Mar 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16788981
> *SHOW DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO JUNE 27, 2010.
> *


NICE. BRISTOL SOUND WILL BE THERE .


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 4 2010, 10:38 AM~16794638
> *all the sexy ladies with no panties, will be getting in for free.... And will entered in
> a raffle for a free mustache ride!!!  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: See me
> the day of the show for more details!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :naughty: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 4 2010, 11:12 AM~16795780
> *NICE.  BRISTOL SOUND WILL BE THERE .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: 
will be there h
ell yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa121834_102167726482109_100000666469053_65909_432757_s.jpg


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*CONSAFOS* WILL TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Mar 3 2010, 07:20 PM~16788981
> *SHOW DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO JUNE 27, 2010.
> *


COOL GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 4 2010, 08:38 AM~16794638
> *all the sexy ladies with no panties, will be getting in for free.... And will entered in
> a raffle for a free mustache ride!!!  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: See me
> the day of the show for more details!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Too bad you dont have a mustache!!!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Mar 5 2010, 12:00 PM~16806180
> *Too bad you dont have a mustache!!!
> *



fuck it i'll buy one just for the show!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choco74+Mar 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16802398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good thanks homies! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Mar 3 2010, 08:20 PM~16788981
> *SHOW DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO JUNE 27, 2010.
> *



still beginning at 10am right?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 4 2010, 10:38 AM~16794638
> *all the sexy ladies with no panties, will be getting in for free.... And will entered in
> a raffle for a free mustache ride!!!  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: See me
> the day of the show for more details!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Due to no mustache on Sergio

<-----This guy will be awarding the free mustache rides :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 8 2010, 07:15 PM~16832818
> *still beginning at 10am right?
> *


Yes


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 8 2010, 08:27 PM~16833712
> *Due to no mustache on Sergio
> 
> <-----This guy will be awarding the free mustache rides  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:no:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT for KLIQUE OC!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE OC President Peter Tapia...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

WHEN AND WHERE !'LL BE THERE.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE_


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Mar 23 2010, 07:59 PM~16979629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Mar 12 2010, 01:36 PM~16872290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more of this photoshoot? :biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Mar 12 2010, 02:36 PM~16872290
> *TTT for KLIQUE OC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

KLIQUE INVITES YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Mar 24 2010, 11:09 AM~16985947
> *
> 
> 
> *


Uce will be there


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 24 2010, 07:09 PM~16991833
> *Uce will be there
> *


Good lookin out homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GoodTimes O.C. will be there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Mar 24 2010, 07:56 PM~16990796
> *KLIQUE INVITES YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


bristol sound will be there


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:x:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

BRAND NEW LOCATION!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt

we b there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 25 2010, 01:11 PM~16998699
> *GoodTimes O.C. will be there
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

<--------will be there :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Sergio tha VP puttin in work!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 25 2010, 01:11 PM~16998699
> *GoodTimes O.C. will be there
> *



que paso raider queen, how is everything working out for you?


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: TOMMY’S OFF HOLLYWOOD BLVD
DATE: APR 3 2010
TIME 9.PM
ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, WHOEVER COME THREW LAST SAT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS WHERE IN THE HOUSE PLUS A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS, AND STUNNER’S RIDES KEEP IT FLOWING


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17073216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 2 2010, 12:24 AM~17073216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

T!

T!

T!


----------



## TonyKilo213 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats looking real fuckin nice


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyKilo213_@Apr 6 2010, 09:37 AM~17112252
> *Thats looking real fuckin nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

were u at sesesesesergiooo


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 8 2010, 08:41 PM~17140320
> *were u at sesesesesergiooo
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16493479
> *KLIQUE Orange County will be kicking off the summer with a car show at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  All car clubs and solo riders are invited to come enjoy a sunny Sunday afternoon with us at the park  . The show will be from 10am to 4pm, $20 entrance.  More details and flyer to follow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 24 2010, 07:49 AM~16984268
> *Any more of this photoshoot?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

getting ready for the show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

We gonna try an make it.. Stylistics LA...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE MOST DEFINATELY... :wave:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17174173
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE MOST DEFINATELY... :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: and fyi bikes will be judged too if entered


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

sur side Los Angeles MAJESTICS will be there...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 12 2010, 04:02 PM~17171745
> *We gonna try an make it.. Stylistics LA...
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Apr 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17174195
> *sur side Los Angeles  MAJESTICS  will be there...
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

On the road again, just can't to be on the road again.. Gonna try and get out to Cali to support my homies from the Big 'K', lil 'q' OC chapter...

Lil John, the original Brown & Gold....





















What,--- 'you think this is a game'... :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17175856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17175856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 12 2010, 11:23 PM~17175856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chi Chi's Christ...















:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17175856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: More please!!! :boink:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17168966
> *getting ready for the show
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :wow: :wow:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all the members of KLIQUE OC and to all of the chapters of KLIQUE. Like my Brother Clowny said "We will be there in the Orange County supporting our Homies car show."</span>* uffin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 14 2010, 12:46 PM~17191884
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all the members of KLIQUE OC and to all of the chapters of KLIQUE.  Like my Brother Clowny said "We will be there in the Orange County supporting our Homies car show."</span> uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 14 2010, 12:46 PM~17191884
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all the members of KLIQUE OC and to all of the chapters of KLIQUE.  Like my Brother Clowny said "We will be there in the Orange County supporting our Homies car show."</span> uffin:
> *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT gonna be a good show! :x:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 16 2010, 04:32 PM~17214650
> *TTT gonna be a good show!  :x:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

you taking that bag of chips you drive around jimmy?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Apr 16 2010, 11:04 PM~17217857
> *you taking that bag of chips you drive around jimmy?
> *


 :roflmao: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 17 2010, 03:31 PM~17222386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2010, 11:34 AM~17168966
> *getting ready for the show
> 
> 
> ...



you have a beautiful car


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: The shows goin to be bomb


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 19 2010, 04:02 PM~17239566
> *you have a beautiful car
> *


hard work always pays off


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 19 2010, 07:43 PM~17242609
> *hard work always pays off
> *



sure does lil youngster!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

K


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

U CAN COUNT US IN... ROYALIMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 17 2010, 02:31 PM~17222386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUP KLIQUE !!


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2010, 11:35 AM~17168978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: "Q-VO!!" ITS LIKE A DREAM! LOOKS LIKE MY GARAGE LOL,LOS LATIN BOMBAS OC WILL ATTEND AT SINGLER, T T T PARA KLIQUE!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOODOG46_@Apr 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17290614
> *:thumbsup: "Q-VO!!" ITS LIKE A DREAM! LOOKS LIKE MY GARAGE LOL,LOS LATIN BOMBAS OC WILL ATTEND AT SINGLER, T T T PARA KLIQUE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## carlo78 (Mar 3, 2009)

*GROUPE OC WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 20 2010, 12:20 AM~17244837
> *sure does lil youngster!!!!!!!!         :biggrin:
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17326532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics ruben :h5:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

royal image will b in the house.... whats up peter......... hope the klique family will make it this weekend??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17326532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Apr 27 2010, 10:57 PM~17326532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ALL 2000+ VEHICLES ARE WELCOME AND WILL BE JUDGED AS WELL SO COME ON DOWN EUROS AND SUV'S!!! IT WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION THAT THESE CATEGORIES WERE NOT ADDRESS ON THE FLIER. ALL CATEGORIES WELCOME.


----------



## 1503CRUIZIN (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting my cutty this weekend.. ill be there HOMIE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

its on


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## ocmofohs (Mar 19, 2009)

Will be there ~ Don't forget to check out Uniques Car & Bike show at Saddleback High School~ There will be a HOP Contest also! 

Sunday, May 23rd.. flyer posted on layitlow and on www.socalcarculture.com 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN 
ALL VENDERS CHECK IN


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE
CALL BEFORE ITS TO LATE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124
Venders CALL (714) 713-3124


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17346086
> *its on
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 8 2010, 12:16 AM~17425740
> *<span style='colorrange'>Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 8 2010, 12:21 AM~17425776
> *Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> ...


What number do they call?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
Venders CALL (713) 713-3124




> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 8 2010, 11:47 PM~17432456
> *What number do they call?
> *


the 1st one if im not there then call the 2nd line if the 2nd line no good call the 3rd line :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 9 2010, 01:11 AM~17432551
> *Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> Venders CALL (713) 713-3124
> ...


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 9 2010, 12:11 AM~17432551
> *YOU MEAN (<span style=\'color:red\'>714)713-3124 :dunno: :buttkick:*


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@May 9 2010, 03:15 PM~17435652
> *YOU MEAN (714)713-3124 :dunno: :buttkick:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I was dialing the wrong number


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey i need more flyers at the shop


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 10 2010, 08:19 AM~17441938
> *hey i need more flyers at the shop
> *


on the way


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 9 2010, 10:14 PM~17439978
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: I was dialing the wrong number
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 9 2010, 11:14 PM~17439978
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: I was dialing the wrong number
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: 





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@May 10 2010, 02:07 PM~17444301
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A BOMB TRUCK CATEGORY ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 11 2010, 03:12 PM~17456949
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A BOMB TRUCK CATEGORY ?? :thumbsup:
> *


yes there is


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 14 2010, 06:34 PM~17494218
> *yes there is
> *


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

EL PASO WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@May 16 2010, 07:03 PM~17508929
> *EL PASO WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@May 16 2010, 08:03 PM~17508929
> *EL PASO WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andy's64 (Mar 17, 2010)

can't wait for the big day


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

frime homies,  see you vatos there


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin: 

OLD STYLE WILL BE THERE NO DOUBT!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by art+May 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17534852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## andy's64 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT

Let's Add another smilie


:biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey have petter call me 7145573293


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I will certainly be there. Que paso gente. Long time not been around..
Live band and a few rappers too. 
Los Blues Junkies, Mr. D. & Moz and others.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

What are the CATEGORYs for the bikes???


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

:cheesy: ]


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

mobberz.com and ineedafreak.com will have a booth :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 24 2010, 02:42 PM~17589394
> *I will certainly be there.  Que paso gente.  Long time not been around..
> Live band and a few rappers too.
> Los Blues Junkies, Mr. D. & Moz and others.
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17593234
> *Come meet Vicky at the Lowrr booth  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



More pics of this one?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+May 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17593234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 25 2010, 04:11 PM~17601409
> *More pics of this one?
> *


u will see her at the show live even better :wow:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## lil jo3l (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17593234
> *Come meet Vicky at the Lowrr booth  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 12 2010, 04:02 PM~17171745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 24 2010, 04:42 PM~17589394
> *I will certainly be there.  Que paso gente.  Long time not been around..
> Live band and a few rappers too.
> Los Blues Junkies, Mr. D. & Moz and others.
> ...


whats up victor how have you been .


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17624654
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

this is one of the vendors that will be at the show

Check it out lots of good stuff if you need something give him a call 


http://www.mdctinc.com/


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

bring the kids there is a small water park at the park where we will be having our show don't leave the kids at home and the water will be on


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

there is also a real nice play ground for the kids


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 30 2010, 11:18 PM~17651178
> *:0
> *


for the kids don't get to happy bring them all


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 31 2010, 04:26 AM~17651916
> *for the kids don't get to happy bring them all
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

We'll be there.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 2 2010, 10:24 PM~17681430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we'll be there gonna send in my reg next week :biggrin:


----------



## I PULL YOU OVER (May 16, 2010)

whoevers blue 59 rag that is in the beginning of this thread is off the chain !!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

3 more weeks! :x:


----------



## andy's64 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

KLIQUE INVITES YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

''STYLISTICS''Los Angeles CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 
TU SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MR. INC. (Apr 7, 2010)

T T T


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Can we still send a Preregirstrations ??? this week??


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

just confirmed OC HOT MODELS will be at THE mobberz.com BOOTH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: No Hotter Models


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1963Impalarider_@Jun 11 2010, 06:35 PM~17763455
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: No Hotter Models
> *


here you go i like the one in green she reminds me of my 59 the red head will not be at show


----------



## 1963Impalarider (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 12 2010, 12:22 AM~17765713
> *here you go i like the one in green she reminds me of my 59 the red head will not be at show
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint: hno: hno:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 12 2010, 01:22 AM~17765713
> *here you go i like the one in green she reminds me of my 59 the red head will not be at show
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

here is some more pictures of the park very big all cars will fit :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

here is the water park in action it will be fun for the kids bring them

THE WATER PARK IS FREE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

for those Klique members that are coming down to the show this is where you can stay
the rooms are going for 64.00 at the

Best Western 5755 Westminster CA 92683

(714) 898-4043

when you call tell them its for Klique car club i reserved nine rooms


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

Jessica will be joining us at this event :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 14 2010, 09:30 PM~17789895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 


Ay Kliquers I have 6 more pre-regs at the shop!! Cruise by when u have a chance...


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i need more flyers asap :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 14 2010, 11:17 PM~17790748
> *:thumbsup:
> Ay Kliquers I have 6 more pre-regs at the shop!! Cruise by when u have a chance...
> *


YOU STILL EXCEPTING PRE REG IF SO I GOT FOUR :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

gona try to go to this show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17809248
> *gona try to go to this show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

for those Klique members that are coming down to the show this is where you can stay
the rooms are going for 64.00 at the

Best Western 5755 Westminster CA 92683

(714) 898-4043

when you call tell them its for Klique car club i reserved nine rooms


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 20 2010, 10:07 PM~17842251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

bella will B in the house :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17809248
> *gona try to go to this show
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andy's64 (Mar 17, 2010)

hope to see ever body out there


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 22 2010, 12:10 AM~17852048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is bad :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 22 2010, 01:28 PM~17856491
> *This bitch is bad :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *




:yes:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:55 PM~17862247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 22 2010, 12:10 AM~17852048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hina is bad ass :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:x:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 23 2010, 12:21 PM~17866138
> *:x:
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

THE SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY

:worship: :worship: :worship: :werd: :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 12 2010, 01:22 AM~17765713
> *here you go i like the one in green she reminds me of my 59 the red head will not be at show
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 22 2010, 12:10 AM~17852048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of her plz


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

since u said the magic word here u goooooo :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

more more more PLEASE
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

BUSTING OUT 2 Fresh Bikes For Sunday!!!!!!!! CAN"T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking forward to the show.  :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

The Microphone Fiend is locked loaded and ready to go... See you on Sunday...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i need two people to come at the shop on friday call before comming


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17876041
> *i need two people to come at the  shop  on friday  call before  comming
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 23 2010, 06:03 PM~17870163
> *THE SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


Is 'Not Guilty 59' gonna make it out in time? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jun 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17876041
> *i need two people to come at the  shop  on friday  call before  comming
> *



i'l go!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 24 2010, 02:46 PM~17878171
> *i'l go!
> *


lol


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

PEDO CAR CATEGORY??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

might be making plans to go to the Show


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

ALMOST HERE!!!!Momentos Bike Will Be there with the BBQ


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 24 2010, 06:42 AM~17874494
> *The Microphone Fiend is locked loaded and ready to go... See you on Sunday...
> *


clean ass ride homie


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:38 PM~17876770
> *Is 'Not Guilty 59' gonna make it out in time?  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :around: :nono:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Herencia has 12 cars pre registered for this show.. :h5: see you guys there..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlo78+Apr 25 2010, 08:13 PM~17299738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruben :wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol+Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17876041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good ill get your knee pads ready :biggrin: .............................lol i got the stuff for the show .


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 24 2010, 11:42 PM~17881650
> *:ugh:  :around:  :nono:
> *


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 25 2010, 01:21 AM~17882517
> *Herencia has 12 cars pre registered for this show.. :h5: see you guys there..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jun 25 2010, 09:03 AM~17885078
> *good i got my knee pads  ready  :biggrin: .............................lol  i got the stuff for the show .
> *




open wide


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol+Jun 25 2010, 11:03 AM~17885078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 25 2010, 12:21 AM~17882517
> *Herencia has 12 cars pre registered for this show.. :h5: see you guys there..
> *


but only 13 are showing up


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

do you have to be pre reg


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jun 25 2010, 06:01 PM~17888574
> *do you have to be pre reg
> *


no just come down


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

sooo? Is there a pedal car category?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1 MORE DAY! :run:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 26 2010, 04:33 PM~17894426
> *1 MORE DAY! :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
See you There Robert


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 25 2010, 09:57 AM~17885578
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Ready to roll


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

What's up Big K / Little q!? :wave:

I'll see you tomorrow... I'll be there photographing, covering the event for LRM! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

there is going to be a coffee truck there for those of you that need it


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17895824
> *What's up Big K / Little q!? :wave:
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow...  I'll be there photographing, covering the event for LRM! :biggrin:
> *


What up Volo! :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

5:30 Herencia c.c. rolling out, looking forward to this show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17895824
> *What's up Big K / Little q!? :wave:
> 
> I'll see you tomorrow...  I'll be there photographing, covering the event for LRM! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS+Jun 26 2010, 09:20 PM~17896318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up guys!? Leaving right now... on my way! See you soon! :wave:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

THIS WAS A BADASS SHOW!! GOT TO GIVE MAD PROPS TO THE KLIQUERS FROM OC FOR THIS TIGHT ASS SHOW!! VERY GOOD TURNOUT! AND IT WAS THE FIRST SHOW! ONLY GONNA GET BETTER!!!   AND TO ALL THAT HELPED OUT WITH THIS SHOW.... GREAT JOB HOMIES!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

pics


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

pics


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a good time at the KLIQUE show today, big prpos to Jose KLIQUE OC for the appreciation trophy.. Sadly I came with only my lonely bike and story brd, Homie Styln had to be left in AZ due to some ass hole doing this...
=================================================
*Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Herencia had a great time.. Thanks Klique for a good show


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME! BADASS SHOW KLIQUE! WALKED AWAY WITH 2 FIRST PLACE TROPHIES! CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR........THANK YOU ON BEHALF OF BLVD KINGS CC


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17901868
> *Had a good time at the KLIQUE show today, big prpos to Jose KLIQUE OC for the appreciation trophy.. Sadly I came with only my lonely bike and story brd, Homie Styln had to be left in AZ due to some ass hole doing this...
> =================================================
> Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> ...


 :0  :tears: that's fucked up, hope everybody is doing well !!!


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

GREAT SHOW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

BAD ASS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 27 2010, 10:59 PM~17903718
> *BAD ASS SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice picz ruben :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

AWESOME show Klique!!!



> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 27 2010, 09:59 PM~17903718
> *BAD ASS SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Nice pics Ruben! Nice to have finally met you too... 

1 User(s) are reading this topic
1 Members: BIGMIKE

Where are those NICE pics BigMike!? :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 27 2010, 08:36 PM~17902185
> *Herencia had a great time.. Thanks Klique for a good show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots Sinatra. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 27 2010, 10:59 PM~17903718
> *BAD ASS SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots lowrr! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 27 2010, 09:59 PM~17903718
> *BAD ASS SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Ruben!! more more more


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17905855
> *AWESOME show Klique!!!
> :wow: Nice pics man!  Nice to have finally met you too...
> 
> ...


Volo/BigMike, where are you contributions? I know you go some nices one too! :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 27 2010, 09:59 PM~17903718
> *BAD ASS SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I STOLE UR MODEL FOR MY SONS BIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 28 2010, 08:36 AM~17905855
> *AWESOME show Klique!!!
> :wow: Nice pics Ruben!  Nice to have finally met you too...
> 
> ...


 :0 i was just about to post some too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+Jun 27 2010, 07:36 PM~17902185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammn :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that showed up and and supported us.... it 
was a great turn out!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

GREAT SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Big Mike!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Great show!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

On behalf of KLIQUE OC I'd like to thank everyone that came out and supported this show. It was a great turnout and it's only going to get better :yes: . Special thanks to:

UNIQUES
TECHNIQUES
LATIN GENTS
OLD STYLE
GROUPE
IMPERIALS
STLYLISTICS LA
MAJESTICS
CLASSICS
SONS OF SOUL
HERENCIA
VIEJITOS
GOODTIMES
DUKES
IMPALAS OC
NEW WAVE
ILLUSTRIOUS
SICKSIDE
SANTANA
ROLLERZ ONLY
BLVD KINGS
TEMPTATION
SUENOS
WAY OF LIFE
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
CLASSIC OLDIES
MEMORIES
ROAD KINGS
BROWN PRIDE
SHADES OF BROWN
OLD TRADITIONS
RARECLASS
THEE ARTISTICS

I know I am missing a few, no disrespect intended those are just off the top of my head. Also thanks to the solo riders that came out.

Special thanks to all the KLIQUE brothers who came from East LA, IE, San Diego, Phoenix, and El Paso to back us up for this event :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

volo, mike and jae were there and no hello? :angry:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17907331
> *On behalf of KLIQUE OC I'd like to thank everyone that came out and supported this show.  It was a great turnout and it's only going to get better :yes: .  Special thanks to:
> 
> UNIQUES
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 28 2010, 12:34 PM~17907401
> *volo, mike and jae were there and no hello?  :angry:
> *


Jason, I was not there, I was at the Oldies show in the SFV.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Seen alot of nice rides


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i would like to thanks every body for not drinking at our show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 28 2010, 03:21 PM~17908836
> *i would like to thanks every body for not drinking at our show
> *



tight show. i'll try to post some pics of the group pics


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 28 2010, 02:21 PM~17908836
> *i would like to thanks every body for not drinking at our show
> *


 :uh: no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME CAR CLUB HAD A BLAST! THANKS KLIQUE FOR A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 AM~17906716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx big mike nice shot


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17907331
> *On behalf of KLIQUE OC I'd like to thank everyone that came out and supported this show.  It was a great turnout and it's only going to get better :yes: .  Special thanks to:
> 
> UNIQUES
> ...


Impalas had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

BADDASS SHOW KLIQUE 
! THANKS FOR THE GOOD HOSPITALITY ON BEHALF OF DELEGATION SAN DIEGO.SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 28 2010, 08:59 AM~17906064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

the homie sergio trying to take jessica away :biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 28 2010, 09:54 PM~17913573
> *the homie sergio trying to take jessica away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuck it cant blame me for trying!!!!!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 28 2010, 07:36 PM~17912112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's this model's name, the one with the stars on her face?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 29 2010, 04:53 AM~17914872
> *what's this model's name, the one with the stars on her face?
> *



If that's a model... Then I must be a billionaire!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 29 2010, 06:44 AM~17915411
> *If that's a model... Then I must be a billionaire!!!
> *


IF UR A BILLIONAIRE......THEN.....AW HELL THATLL NEVER HPN! :rofl:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I was unable to make the show on Sunday my dad came into to town Texas. i really wanted to go but when your parents come into town it changes the whole program. If it was a cousin or anyone else I would have been there.... 'nough said.. WHERE THE DAMN PICS AT.. I know there are people with pics form the show post them up... PLEASE.. I seen some and I know that there were more cars there.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 29 2010, 07:20 AM~17915611
> *IF UR A BILLIONAIRE......THEN.....AW HELL THATLL NEVER HPN! :rofl:
> *


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17908836
> *i would like to thanks every body for not drinking at our show
> *


you're welcome


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 28 2010, 12:27 PM~17907331
> *On behalf of KLIQUE OC I'd like to thank everyone that came out and supported this show.  It was a great turnout and it's only going to get better :yes: .  Special thanks to:
> 
> UNIQUES
> ...


Groupe had a good time thank you !


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 28 2010, 08:36 PM~17912112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS ARE YOU GOING TO THE WEGO SAN BERNARDINO SHOW


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 28 2010, 05:39 PM~17910145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

loved this little tart.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17906710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Danm Thats A sick Ass Picture Thanks BIGMIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice Rivi


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 29 2010, 06:44 AM~17915411
> *If that's a model... Then I must be a billionaire!!!
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17907331
> *On behalf of KLIQUE OC I'd like to thank everyone that came out and supported this show.  It was a great turnout and it's only going to get better :yes: .  Special thanks to:
> 
> UNIQUES
> ...


GREAT SHOW HOMIES !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

super real good show homies thanks :h5: :h5:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

More pictures in our topic  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=218695&st=6140


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Any Pictures Of the bikes??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 29 2010, 11:44 AM~17917110
> *Groupe had a good time thank you !
> *


Yes we did :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choco74_@Jun 30 2010, 06:48 AM~17924856
> *super real good show homies thanks :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/O...BadBoyMonte.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/O.../DavidMonte.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/OCBLVD/Markis40.jpg


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy's 1st Place Caddy (Behind the Scenes)


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

SickSide c.c.


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Klique's 59'


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Klique's 72' Monte


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

SuenoS c.c. 65 on 3'zz


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Fatal's Monte Layin Low


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

BADBOY'S T-TOP


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

SuenoS 67'


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

SuenoS Malibu


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Blacky's Clean Monte


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

Daddy Long Stroke 78' Lincoln


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)

"Never Left The Game" K5


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:34 PM~17946042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics O.C.BLVD


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17946237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kleen


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD+Jul 2 2010, 11:34 AM~17946042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean pics homies


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:42 PM~17946130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTB


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:38 PM~17946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 29 2010, 06:44 AM~17915411
> *If that's a model... Then I must be a billionaire!!!
> *





> looks like she's modeling to me....


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Jun 28 2010, 11:36 PM~17912112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.C.BLVD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:39 PM~17946099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> > looks like she's modeling to me....
> 
> 
> :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

DID ANYONE GET THE PIC OF THE HYNA SHOWING HER TITS IN THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## meangreen55 (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ohsheetadrian (May 29, 2008)

"THANKS" SEGIO FOR THE PHONE CALL!!! JUST NEEDED TO GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS. IT WASN'T DIRECTED TO THE CLUB


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

good show


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## ohsheetadrian (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 9 2010, 08:37 PM~18007124
> *hey homie check yourself! you can call any of our officers to resolve this.
> 
> Pete: President 7149366554
> ...


I TALKED TO PETE AFTER THIS HAPPENED AND HE THE ONE WHO SAID HE WOULD TAKE CARE OF IT.. AND STILL NO RESPONCE AFTER TWO WEEKS,AND HE ALSO ASKED FOR MY NUMBER. SO HOW WOULD YOU REACT IF THIS WAS YOUR CAR.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohsheetadrian_@Jul 9 2010, 11:05 PM~18007838
> *I TALKED TO PETE AFTER THIS HAPPENED AND HE THE ONE WHO SAID HE WOULD TAKE CARE OF IT.. AND STILL NO RESPONCE AFTER TWO WEEKS,AND HE ALSO ASKED FOR MY NUMBER. SO HOW WOULD YOU REACT IF THIS WAS YOUR CAR.
> *


I would hit up one of the members in PERSON and not be internet banging homeboy


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

it was a good show... 1 of the best local shows i've been to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 9 2010, 07:37 PM~18007124
> *hey homie check yourself! you can call any of our officers to resolve this.
> 
> Pete: President 7149366554
> ...




you forgot someone :twak:

:biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Jul 10 2010, 01:01 PM~18010916
> *you forgot someone    :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh!
Turkey: Hoodrat 7145806805


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohsheetadrian_@Jul 8 2010, 09:26 PM~17999246
> *WASN'T DIRECTED TO THE CLUB
> *


:uh: you can't edit what's been quoted homie  :nicoderm:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 10 2010, 11:47 PM~18015163
> *:uh: you can't edit what's been quoted homie    :nicoderm:
> *



yes you can edit if someone has quoted you....who ever quoted has to edit or delete the reply


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 10 2010, 06:50 PM~18013358
> *Oh!
> Turkey: Hoodrat 7145806805
> *


not me tonto!!!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Jul 11 2010, 03:03 AM~18015523
> *not me tonto!!!!
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES CHAPTER HAD A BLAST BEST SHOW THIS YEAR GREAT LOCATION.. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jul 12 2010, 09:38 PM~18031822
> *STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES CHAPTER HAD A BLAST BEST SHOW THIS YEAR GREAT LOCATION.. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Glad you guys made it out you guys made a nice presence. And that '65 Rivi is bad! :biggrin:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

GRACIAS CARNAL!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jul 12 2010, 11:38 PM~18031822
> *STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES CHAPTER HAD A BLAST BEST SHOW THIS YEAR GREAT LOCATION.. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :h5:


----------

